# Help configuring Linksys BEFSR41 to work with Westell 6100 at AOL DSL from Verizon



## Cooke17513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am brand new to this forum.
On January 2, I switched from a dial-up connection at AOL to AOL with Verizon DSL. I set up the Westell 6100 modem without difficulty and connected through a Linksys BEFSR41 router. Inserting the router was a problem because the Linksys software kept stalling during installation. But the network operated -- four computers talked to each other and everybody could access AOL and beyond.
On March 5, the internet connection ceased to work. In a call to Verizon Online, I heard the message that "my service was activated and ready as of March 5". Verizon never was able to tell me what had happened, but an agent finally said that my account showed there had been "a change in connectivity type" and a person in billing said this followed an inquiry from AOL.
In three long phone calls, none of the Verizon Online agents could get the modem working again. I had already removed the router from the mix. Verizon sent a new modem, but I partially solved the problem by re-installing the Verizon software and modem. I sent the new modem back, but after another recent loss of service, the agent sent another one which I still have. I again solved the connection problem by re-installing the software.
Now one computer connects to AOL and beyond, but I cannot get the router configured again. The Linksys installation CD stalls as before, and the Netset utility from the Linksys website does not recognize the router. When reset and power cycled the router can be connected at 192.168.1.1. The Linksys agent has not been very helpful or prompt in replying.
I would be really grateful is someone could help me configure the router manually?


----------



## Cooke17513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anticipating a request for more information, here is the output from --
ipconfig/all>C:\ipconfig.txt

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D_0027029974
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-47-F2-89-4A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 28, 2006 11:45:26 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 29, 2006 11:45:26 AM

PPP adapter {B79CAFC2-1F7E-45DC-8248-67C7383484B4}:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.171.115.164
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.146.145
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Cooke17513 (Mar 28, 2006)

*SOLUTION -- put Westell 6100 in Bridge mode first*

Finally the answer came from Verizon Online help. All computers are now networked and share the DSL connection

The AOL Broadband powered by Verizon DSL setup CD leaves the Westell 6100 modem in PPPoE configuration, so that a directly connected PC can access AOL. To insert a Linksys BEFSR41 router for home networking --

(1) Reconfigure the modem for Bridge mode -- requires a single change on the VC Configuration page accessed at 192.168.1.1 with default username=admin and password=password.
(2) Follow the instructions in Linksys Answer ID 2210 to configure the router for PPPoE. Note that the username and password required in the setup are for the Verizon Online DSL account and not the ones used at AOL.

The only other non-obvious information from Linksys is their recipe for a hard reset of the router --
1] Press and hold the reset button for 30 seconds, after that
2] Unplug the power keep holding the reset button for another 30 seconds
3] Then, plug back the power keep holding down the reset button for 30 seconds, after that
4] Release the reset button


----------



## bwaldo (Apr 26, 2006)

*change password required*

Great help guys. Saved my day. Just for other people, it seems you have to change your password on the Westell box before you can change any settings. (e.g. i just used admin/admin)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure how I missed this one, but I'm glad you found a solution.


----------

